# Moving to Dubai in April



## Sarah/Stuart (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi - we are a 32 yr old couple moving to Dubai in April from Manchester, UK. We are hoping to get a villa in Mirdiff - anyone know if this is a decent place to live??

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes not bad but that depends on where you are working and how long your commute will be, where is your office? what is your budget for accomodation or are you been provided with a villa?


----------



## Sarah/Stuart (Jan 24, 2008)

provided with a villa - will be working near festival city. Is there a big UK ex-pat community in Mirdiff??


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Huge one and it is really handy for Festival City. Are you joining Al Futtaims by any chance ?


----------



## Sarah/Stuart (Jan 24, 2008)

no. Would be working at the airport


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

excellent location then, be warned it is on the flight path though!


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not the best place to live. It also happens to be under the flight path for Dubai International Airport. It is okay but a little on the junky side. Focus on areas closer to the newer end of town towards Abu Dhabi. It is more expensive but much nicer. Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Al Barsha, The Greens, Emirates Hills. Jumeirah Beach, 

Focus on areas along Sheik Zayed Road and you should be happy. The traffic is much better on that end of town also. Rents will be higher but you will be much happer than Mirdif


----------



## keziah_sandiego (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with bart59. Properties along Sheik Zayed Road are nice, this is a high-end area. You could also check Burj Dubai, Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Jumeirah Lake Towers & Palm Jumeirah. Those areas are really nice. Average Rent of Dubai Apartments within those areas will range from US$1,500 above. But you can still find cheaper rents around those areas, it will depend on your preference.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if I was working at the airport all of those choices would be out for me! no chance whatsoever! you couldn't get further away from the airport if you tried! What's your budget for housing??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bart59 said:


> Not the best place to live. It also happens to be under the flight path for Dubai International Airport. It is okay but a little on the junky side. Focus on areas closer to the newer end of town towards Abu Dhabi. It is more expensive but much nicer. Dubai Marina, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Al Barsha, The Greens, Emirates Hills. Jumeirah Beach,
> 
> Focus on areas along Sheik Zayed Road and you should be happy. The traffic is much better on that end of town also. Rents will be higher but you will be much happer than Mirdif



Have to disagree. If working at/nr the airport the last thing you want is a long drive to the other end of town. Whilst much of Mirdif is under the flight path, it is a nice area which is improving and is certainly more 'real' than those mentioned above. (Jumeriah Beach Residence is ghastly for example.)You will be in easy reach of many nice places to go out and won't be stuck in the 'ex-pat areas' many of which are akin to The Truman Show.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

well said Elphaba !


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

LOl!!! So funny...i felt that about Springs (no offense!). I loved Festival City at night...good atmosphere!! Rents are much lower in Mirdiff and i think there are plans for more Malls etc there. My mother-in-law (font of all wisdom except she likes Springs...) visited Mirdiff last week and was enthusing about it lots. She is very picky ( if thats anything to go on!). If you have kids (or are going to!) i met a south african lady who said that there were still places at the Mirdiff schools and of course there is Mirdiff Mums for socialising. Depends what u r looking for really. I would personally live as close to work as pos as the traffic is very scary! You could rent a short-term furnished place for a while to explore where u want to live...saves moving again in the long-term.


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I'm working at the airport as well, and decided to rent an apartment in Dubai Health care city. Marina/SZR sound pretty nice, but the commute back & forth to work could be a pain. Mirdiff is a great place to live, rents are relatively cheaper compared to some of the other areas in Dubai, and you'ld be close to work as well


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There certainly are more malls being built at Mirdiff. The company I work for is building one of them


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mirdiff*

My husband has been living in Mirdiff since the beginning of the year I spent 5 weeks over there recently, looked around a lot and although Mirdiff is a bit out the burbs, I'd call it and in the flight plan I liked its close proximity to Diera City, Festival City, even closer to the airport, and out of the bad traffic areas. I visited Emirates Mall a lot and had little hassle with traffic. I don't profess to be an expert in living in Dubai but I was satisfied with Mirdiff just try and find an area not under the direct flight path because the planes are low and very noisy. I hope to pick up a job at the airport when I move over to take up residence with my husband in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## ammar121 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there;

Are you still looking for property in Dubai "free hold"?

Regards,


----------



## beachmelba (Aug 8, 2008)

*mirdif*



Elphaba said:


> Have to disagree. If working at/nr the airport the last thing you want is a long drive to the other end of town. Whilst much of Mirdif is under the flight path, it is a nice area which is improving and is certainly more 'real' than those mentioned above. (Jumeriah Beach Residence is ghastly for example.)You will be in easy reach of many nice places to go out and won't be stuck in the 'ex-pat areas' many of which are akin to The Truman Show.


relieved to hear your view on Mirdif. My hubby has just rented a villa there and we will join him in December. He is impressed with it for all the reasons you say above. He is working in the airport free zone and it takes 15 mins there. Next year will work in Silicon oasis as company building there. I suppose you have to decide what is important for your experience in Dubai and stick to it. Enjoy!


----------

